# Fur Elise query



## TikkiRo (Jan 9, 2007)

Newbie here . I'm (crazily!) relearning piano after a gap of 20+ years and coming from a background of carpal tunnel for the past year, and other major rheumatic conditions the past 12, so going to be some stiff New Year challenge I've set myself, BUT I'm pretty determined to regain some of my previous fairly decent skills. My goal is to learn at least one new major classical piece before the end of the year, although given I can't remember one note of music to read at the minute, it's going to be a fairly tough one too!

Fur Elise was one of the first pieces I learnt by heart way back then and on playing it on the PC from a download, I'm only now realising that what I learnt to play appears to only be part of the full song, as I do remember the end parts I'm listening to, BUT for the life of me I can't find music for them. Everywhere I go, the download for Fur Elise only gives this first bit. Now whether the end parts of the one I've downloaded are specific to its author I'm unsure, but even there I can't find any joy. The downloaded version is called "Blues for Elise" possibly written by Wolf Hoffman?

If anyone can point me to somewhere I can obtain just that score of music I'd be really grateful. Can't remember where I got the download from to help anyone who wants to hear the last bits - sorry. But hopefully someone out there knows what I'm on about  .


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Here. If that doesn't work, go here and click *Download* it.


----------



## TikkiRo (Jan 9, 2007)

Appreciate the info, but still not what I'm after. The extra music at the end of the piece I have is a lot more than the few bars given at the end of that piece you've pointed me to, so doubt the search is still on  . No stress tho - I probably should wait until I can play the main piece first before I worry too much on anything further .

Thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, I see. I misread your post - I thought you were looking for the full score of Fur Elise, but I can see now that that's not the case.


----------



## TikkiRo (Jan 9, 2007)

Found it!!! Quite by chance and just as well, because it's doubtful anyone else would have - this particular composition has sneakily added on Mozarts Sonata in C to the end - no wonder I couldn't find it anywhere else!!! But SO pleased to have solved the puzzle, and now away to start learning to play this beautiful piece that's been rattling round in my brain for weeks!! Thanks for trying anyway.


----------

